

What most startups get wrong with marketing - dgerhardt
http://insidebostontech.com/post/89599573491/what-most-startups-get-wrong-with-marketing-tech-in

======
dgerhardt
Some great advice on startups/marketing in this interview with Mike Troiano,
CMO of Actifio.<p>"They tell the story they want to tell vs. the one that
people will actually understand."

